# Foster Dog



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Here's some photos of the new foster. She's available for adoption, adopter would have to be able to adopt in Louisville KY or have a rescue pull her and transport.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

She is gorgeous! 
I live so close to Louisville, I wish we could have another dog because I would take her in a heart beat!
Good luck finding her a good home


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Damon'sMom said:


> She is gorgeous!
> I live so close to Louisville, I wish we could have another dog because I would take her in a heart beat!
> Good luck finding her a good home


Feel free to link this or cross post etc; Indy is close enough that if anyone was interested we could probably find a pull and transport or it wouldn't be a bad drive to come down and adopt directly from the shelter (paperwork done at shelter, I bring the dog someone to meet the potential adopter).


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

OHHHH MYYY GOSHHHH...
You know, I *just* posted on the 'top 5 dog breeds' thread and shepherd mix was up there. She is a STUNNER. She is what I imagine a perfect shepherd mix to be in my head. I love her colors, proportions, lankiness.... 
I am definitely keen on following her/your progress during the time she is with you! Does she have a name? What's her temperament like? Is all this on some other thread I'm missing?


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

She is adorable and reminds me so much of my boy that maybe his mystery daddy is her daddy LOL.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Canyx said:


> OHHHH MYYY GOSHHHH...
> You know, I *just* posted on the 'top 5 dog breeds' thread and shepherd mix was up there. She is a STUNNER. She is what I imagine a perfect shepherd mix to be in my head. I love her colors, proportions, lankiness....
> I am definitely keen on following her/your progress during the time she is with you! Does she have a name? What's her temperament like? Is all this on some other thread I'm missing?


Her name (from the shelter) is Briony. I am calling her "Bree" because it is easier to say. She was found as a stray and, as with many urban shelters, was on "the list" due to overcrowding (rather than any behavior problems or anything negative about her). 

She's been here about 4 hours so we're just getting to know each other but she walks nicely on a leash, knows "sit" and "back up" (scoots backwards on her butt). Jumps up on me but quickly sits down also. Does not seem nippy- she licked the neighbor kids through the fence calmly. She does not seem barky at all and has whined just a little bit. Appears to be housetrained, I have her in a room with vinyl tile floors so if she has an accident while I am at work tomorrow it doesn't matter. 

She is smaller than she seems in the photos, maybe 30 lbs? She'll probably fill out a little to maybe 35 lbs but she's not underweight now (can feel her ribs but only see the last one).

She's isolated for kennel cough (which may or may not help...) so I can't test for dog friendly yet but she didn't bark or growl at Chester through the window.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Here's a photo to show more of her size and build, those are 1 ft sq floor tiles.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

A good medium sized dog I'd say! 
I LOVE those eyes... and THOSE EARS!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

I think you need to keep her and send Chester to me. I love the 3rd picture in your signature...such an intense look. Oh, wait, I forgot...I promised Roxxy no more dogs, so I guess you can keep him after all. :becky:


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

alphadoginthehouse said:


> I think you need to keep her and send Chester to me. I love the 3rd picture in your signature...such an intense look. Oh, wait, I forgot...I promised Roxxy no more dogs, so I guess you can keep him after all. :becky:


Ha ha; Chester ain't going NOWHERE!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Shell said:


> Ha ha; Chester ain't going NOWHERE!


Party Pooper!


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

alphadoginthehouse said:


> Party Pooper!


Ha, Chester thinks I am quite the party pooper because he doesn't have my undivided attention anymore 

This is in front of a 4 ft chain link fence (which you can't see the top of in the photo)









And just looking spiffy









One of my co-workers was kind of making smalls signs of interest, like asking how she does walking up/down stairs and if she was still really "puppy" or has she calmed down. So I'm going to be doing a little bit of talking her up and showing cute photos. And she did fine walking up and down the playground metal stairs today which Chester absolutely refuses to step paw on. I also made a flyer for the work break-room with some cute pics and a little text box of info and gave a copy to a friend who is working a local festival this weekend (which, if she didn't have kennel cough, I would have taken her to in order to show her off).


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Did I ever mention how beautiful she is?
Oh right, I did.

But it's worth mentioning again!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Canyx said:


> Did I ever mention how beautiful she is?
> Oh right, I did.
> 
> But it's worth mentioning again!


I agree...once she is healthy, you won't have any trouble finding her a good home!


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Taken in the dark on a cell phone with no flash so not the best photo but I thought her face markings were just adorable.

She is definitely housetrained since she has made it fine through 2 workdays (9 hours gone) and 2 nights (8:30 pm to 6 am!)
She would be great at agility, she's a nimble little thing.
Hasn't barked at all, some whining though but I'm having to leave her alone more than I would like since with the kennel cough, I have to split my time between the two dogs separately. 

One of my coworkers is going to talk to her husband this week and if he is interested, I will take her for a meet-and-greet this weekend. But he's not a huge dog person (he likes them okay, just doesn't want too much "trouble" with one that isn't trained or has bad manners) so he might put the kibosh on that. 

After she's better though we are going to hit all the "doggie" places in town wearing an "adopt me" sign.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

OhMyGoodness....she is so freaking cute. That look on her face is priceless..."watcha doin with that thingie in da dark?"


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Adopted!!! :rockon:


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Shell said:


> Adopted!!! :rockon:


Yipeeeeee :clap2:


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

Shell said:


> Adopted!!! :rockon:


WoW! That was fast! Congratulations.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Shell said:


> Adopted!!! :rockon:


YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!
Who's the lucky owner?


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Canyx said:


> YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!
> Who's the lucky owner?


LOL, I should have put a link to this thread but I see you managed to find it anyway 

Here was her trip to the Bark in the Park festival which has demonstrations like agility, frisbee and K9 stuff and then has all kinds of rescue groups doing raffles, selling cute stuff and showing off adoptable dogs.


----------

